# Need a paramedic for Afghanistan



## pcbguy (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello all!

We have a need for a Paramedic with a DoD clearance(can be a simple NACI) to do a short term assignment (2-3 weeks) in Afghanistan. Either Kandahar, Bagram or both. There is the possibility for this to turn into a more long term position if you like. 

We need to send someone over in November so would need to start processing in the next few weeks. Requires at least 3 years exp. 

Let me know if you have any questions, either reply here or send me a PM. 

Thank you!


----------

